# Best international cell service while in Mexico



## nctomexico (Feb 14, 2010)

Hola....
We are moving back to Mexico in April (South of Cancun) and would like to have a US phone number for our international calls. Vonage seems like a good solution but does anyone have advice of a good US based cell service that doesn't cost so much? Unfortunately, the Viva Mexico plans, etc. all have restrictions of how many calls need to originate in US. Thanks for any guidance. The last time we lived there cell service was really just evolving!


----------



## JCS (Feb 14, 2010)

I use AT&T. They have a Mexico plan for $30 Mo. which allows me to get my calls, emails and other data on my iPhone while visiting there. There are certain charges for data but depending on the service you use. You might want to call them to find out what works best for you.


----------



## nctomexico (Feb 14, 2010)

JCS said:


> I use AT&T. They have a Mexico plan for $30 Mo. which allows me to get my calls, emails and other data on my iPhone while visiting there. There are certain charges for data but depending on the service you use. You might want to call them to find out what works best for you.


Thanks! What does the $30 package actually get you?


----------



## Southbound (Sep 28, 2009)

*Verizon's "Mexico" Plan.......*

Hola....
We are moving back to Mexico in April (South of Cancun) and would like to have a US phone number for our international calls. Vonage seems like a good solution but does anyone have advice of a good US based cell service that doesn't cost so much? Unfortunately, the Viva Mexico plans, etc. all have restrictions of how many calls need to originate in US. Thanks for any guidance. The last time we lived there cell service was really just evolving![/QUOTE]

Although they do not advertise it and will only sell it to you with restrictions, Verizon has a plan called "Nationwide Plus Mexico" that works very well depending on how many calls you make from Mexico to the U.S. This is NOT their International plan that includes Mexico, that one can get very expensive!
Anyone dialing you from the U.S. simply dials your normal area code and number, no country code required.  Dialing from Mexico to the states requires the 001 prefix. Dialing Mexico numbers while in Mexico just means dialing the Mexican area code and the number. It is that simple and works well. I currently pay $58 a month for a 450 minute plan. The next plan is 900 minutes and on up. Any calls are charged at the regular per minute rate. of the plan. In other words , they are free for me up to 450 minutes. Overall, for longer calls Skype cannot be beat!
Buenos Suerte!


----------

